# You think a Xbox be able to handle a 55 inch tv



## RHYS4190

Iv got a stack of cash and im looking at spending it on a New TV for the xbox, Iv been looking at the Sony bervera 40inch which is about $988, but i noticed for a extra 500 i can get another 55inch's which means i will never miss another head shot again. But can the xbox handle a screen that big with out any detriments to performance.


----------



## beers

Resolution, not screen size.

It would play the same on a 8" screen at the same resolution.


----------



## wumpus

the xbox renders the game in the same resolution and quality no matter the screen size.

thats why as the screen gets bigger, the game starts to look like poop all over your screen, with pixelation and such, as well as being able to see the low quality of the textures the game uses (because they are effectively zoomed in with big Tv)


----------



## Smo

Screen size is irrelevant - it's resolution that counts. The 360 upscales 720 to 1080 anyway. Performance won't change.


----------



## MetalBeerSolid




----------



## Booty Warrior

You've been a member here for over a year... Come on man.


----------



## SomeDooD

Nope it can't handle it. Get yourself a 5" screen for maximum FPS.


----------



## ACM

This thread delivers the lulz.


----------



## DaClownie

OMG, I was gonna ask this question!


----------



## killeraxemannic

Yeah as everyone has said.... Size doesn't matter its the resolution that counts









God that sounded dirty hahahaha


----------



## The Mad Mule

The Xbox can't support televisions above 30"

The Xbox 360 can only support TVs up to 50"

The Xbox 720 is only going to be a minimal spec bump, so it's projected to only support up to 60"


----------



## noak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;14805961*
> The Xbox can't support televisions above 30"
> 
> The Xbox 360 can only support TVs up to 50"
> 
> The Xbox 720 is only going to be a minimal spec bump, so it's projected to only support up to 60"


Inside the mind of the average xbox consumer...


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;14805961*
> The Xbox can't support televisions above 30"
> 
> The Xbox 360 can only support TVs up to 50"
> 
> The Xbox 720 is only going to be a minimal spec bump, so it's projected to only support up to 60"


Proof?

I have my own proof..... disproving that though

My friend has one of these http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_05715203000P?sid=IDx20101019x00001a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM3572824201

And plays xbox 360 all day pretty much


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;14805961*
> The Xbox can't support televisions above 30"
> 
> The Xbox 360 can only support TVs up to 50"
> 
> The Xbox 720 is only going to be a minimal spec bump, so it's projected to only support up to 60"


Can't tell if this is sarcasm? God I hope it is

Edit : by looking at your profile I can tell it was sarcasm. Just can't ever tell these days. Some of the crap people believe.


----------



## Taylorsci

Nooooooooo! I was waiting all this time for support of my 62in screen! Now I have to wait for the next xbox generation after this one. I hope it ends up being able to support up to 62in screens.


----------



## Ryanb213

The above comments resolution not screen size dont even apply to xbox.

Consoles render in a predetermined resolution no matter what.


----------



## Sporkisian

Well, yeah... See Microsoft doesn't want people to go and buy BIG TVs so they make each system compatible with TVs up to 10" bigger...

I died inside when I saw some people stupidity on this thread, and to think they're actually members of OCN...







!


----------



## TFL Replica

Basically your games will look and perform like crap no matter what size TV you get for your 360.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkisian;14806074*
> Well, yeah... See Microsoft doesn't want people to go and buy BIG TVs so they make each system compatible with TVs up to 10" bigger...
> I died inside when I saw some people stupidity on this thread, and to think they're actually members of OCN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Who broke your "sarcasmeter"?


----------



## Sporkisian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14806085*
> 
> Who broke your "sarcasmeter"?


I can't tell if that means i was being overly sarcastic or if you thought I was actually being serious? It could go both ways


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporkisian;14806123*
> I can't tell if that means i was being overly sarcastic or if you thought I was actually being serious? It could go both ways










nice turn around


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;14806085*
> Basically your games will look and perform like crap no matter what size TV you get for your 360.


I disagree. Depends on the game. I don't hate consoles just because im into PC gaming. Some 360 and PS3 games still satisfy my need for eye candy. If they don't cut it I move on to my PC.


----------



## RHYS4190

Ok so getting a bigger screen up to 50 inch is not a good idea Il go with a 40inch.


----------



## Smo

/facepalm


----------



## Strider_2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;14805961*
> The Xbox can't support televisions above 30"
> 
> The Xbox 360 can only support TVs up to 50"
> 
> The Xbox 720 is only going to be a minimal spec bump, so it's projected to only support up to 60"


Not sure if serious


----------



## ZainyAntics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RHYS4190;14886502*
> Ok so getting a bigger screen up to 50 inch is not a good idea Il go with a 40inch.


but...thread...did you even re-... nevermind. -___-


----------



## infodump

Wow I feel bad for the op you guys just ripped him apart lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;14805961*
> The Xbox can't support televisions above 30"
> 
> The Xbox 360 can only support TVs up to 50"
> 
> The Xbox 720 is only going to be a minimal spec bump, so it's projected to only support up to 60"


----------



## Vengeance47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RHYS4190;14886502*
> Ok so getting a bigger screen up to 50 inch is not a good idea Il go with a 40inch.


Its only a bad idea because 360 games are only rendered up to 720p in resolution. Then the console upscales that to 1080P (Full HD) if you have a capable TV.

So basically, the bigger screen you have, the worse the image will look because the pixel density is reduced.

In essence, compare a Full HD 40" to a Full HD 50" TV. Both have 1920 x 1080 pixels. But the 50" has those pixels stretched over a larger area, since the screen is 25% bigger but no increase in resolution. So when you are playing a game that is only rendered in 1280 x 720 (Most X360 games I believe) then that is stretched even further on the 50" and it will look worse than on the 40".

Realistically, the best screen sizes to use are common PC monitor sizes <24" since the pixel density is much higher, so the image will look sharper.

Its the same reason why I play my X360 on my 24" monitor and not my 65" TV. It looks terrible on the 65" screen because the pixel density is far too low so the game is pixelated. But on the 24" it looks far better (still not like my PC but good enough to play)


----------



## ZainyAntics

Quote:


> This is my first build, my budget is $6,000 and i want to build a super computer that is going to be pure pwnage for the first 2 yrs, and i want it to be easily upgradeable and compatible with new technogy,
> 
> But if you can suggest a rig, that below $4,000 and just as effective please do.
> 
> I don't want to be cheap out computer components i want the best i can get, especially where mother boards processors, and GPU's are conserned
> 
> But most of all i want parts that are guarantied to be compatible and work together to there full protencal.
> 
> So far iv come up with this.
> 
> # case/ corsair
> 
> # graphics card/ radon sapphire 5870 or 5970
> 
> # processor/ i7 985 extreme
> 
> # mother bourd/ rampage 3 or/ Evga x 58 E760 classified
> 
> # ram corsair- dominator dd43
> 
> # silver stone power supply
> 
> # sound card/ curative sound blast
> 
> # Hard Drive/ SSD-
> Last edited by RHYS4190 : 07


This is taken from another one of his threads, How do you not know how resolution works?


----------



## Alfwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RHYS4190;14886502*
> Ok so getting a bigger screen up to 50 inch is not a good idea Il go with a 40inch.


They see me trolling; dey hatin! Either that or cannot read.


----------



## ZainyAntics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfwich;14886783*
> They see me trolling; dey hatin! Either that or cannot read.


From the looks of things, English isn't his first language... or second... or third... or fourth...or fifth...


----------



## sloppyjoe123

No a xbox cannot handle a 55 incher. It's too many inches for a tiny box to handle







Catch my drift?


----------



## Vengeance47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123;14886801*
> No a xbox cannot handle a 55 incher. It's too many inches for a tiny box to handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catch my drift?


Your name matches your dirty mind


----------



## RHYS4190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics;14886774*
> This is taken from another one of his threads, How do you not know how resolution works?


I know how that works that not the issue. The issue is i don't wont to spend a $800 on a TV where im getting a poor picture quality. so im asking questions.

I don't under stand where you get off flaming people on there lack of knowledge especially when there asking for help.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Damnit how did I miss this thread, just one week ago. Some golden trolling opportunities.


----------



## jellis142

Get a sub-1080p screen if your running the 360 specifically. The bigger the screen, the bigger the pixels, the worse it looks. And the Xbox up-scales, so it will look even worse.

But that's just me.


----------



## Captain318

No way, not unless you SLi 2 or more Xbox's together








No wait, Xbox uses ATi so you have to Xfire them









Seriously though, Yes no problem


----------



## mbudden

I run my 360 on a 64" 1080p screen, looks fine to me?


----------



## EternityUndone

I play on a 73" mitsubishi :/


----------



## RHYS4190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;14887808*
> Yeah, you're way too bad ass to give a crap about what we say. You get way more headshots than anyone here has ever gotten in CoD.


No i really just don't care that people think im a noob because i don't know alot of this stuff, as if this knowledge you hold so dear really matter really it not putting food on the table or keeping the lights on is it. It just your way or pretending your significant And intelligent.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RHYS4190;14887833*
> No i really just don't care that people think im a noob because i don't know alot of this stuff, as if this stuff really matter really it not putting food on the table or keeping the lights on is it.


No, but with skills like that you're just letting yourself down with such a small TV. Get a 60" rear projection so you can see your enemies heads clearer, MLG will hire you and it will put food on the table.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;14887839*
> Get a 60" rear projection


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;14887785*
> Get a sub-1080p screen if your running the 360 specifically. The bigger the screen, the bigger the pixels, the worse it looks. And the Xbox up-scales, so it will look even worse.
> 
> But that's just me.


So then wouldn't getting a screen with more pixels aka 1080p be better then sub 1080p?

Answer is yes, I just don't understand why you would advise someone to get a non 1080p screen? The 360 looks better at 1080p.

I remember when I first got a 360, I had a 1366x768 screen, then when I got my 1080p TV, the difference in quality was staggering....


----------



## jellis142

OP, test it personally. Only you can decide what looks best.


----------



## RHYS4190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;14887785*
> Get a sub-1080p screen if your running the 360 specifically. The bigger the screen, the bigger the pixels, the worse it looks. And the Xbox up-scales, so it will look even worse.
> 
> But that's just me.


Ok that exactly the kind of information i was fishing for.


----------



## jellis142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RHYS4190;14887877*
> Ok that exactly the kind of information i was fishing for.


I took it back, regarding the screen resolution. It's all up to you, because personally I think it looks better on a tube TV.


----------



## RHYS4190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;14887839*
> No, but with skills like that you're just letting yourself down with such a small TV. Get a 60" rear projection so you can see your enemies heads clearer, MLG will hire you and it will put food on the table.


Just curious no not really i don't care, But do you even have a job or do you still live with your parents and play WOW all day.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;14887785*
> Get a sub-1080p screen if your running the 360 specifically. The bigger the screen, the bigger the pixels, the worse it looks. And the Xbox up-scales, so it will look even worse.
> 
> But that's just me.


Derp.

Screen size relies on pixel density, not resolution.

If you compared a 50" TV at 720p and 1080p, and they were both running the same 720p image, they'd look exactly the same.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;14887906*
> Derp.
> 
> Screen size relies on pixel density, not resolution.
> 
> If you compared a 50" TV at 720p and 1080p, and they were both running the same 720p image, they'd look exactly the same.


This is false if the display in question is an LCD with a native of 1080p and the other the same with 720p

The 1080p would suffer from resolution scaling while the 720p model would be running without the scaling, producing a clearer image.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14887913*
> This is false if the display in question is an LCD with a native of 1080p and the other the same with 720p
> 
> The 1080p would suffer from resolution scaling while the 720p model would be running without the scaling, producing a clearer image.


But if they both had the same pixel density, one was displaying at 720p and the other 1080p but the same 720p image/video, even if the 1080p display is upscaling the content, they're both displaying at the same size image, thus the same image quality.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14887913*
> This is false if the display in question is an LCD with a native of 1080p and the other the same with 720p
> 
> The 1080p would suffer from resolution scaling while the 720p model would be running without the scaling, producing a clearer image.


That's what I always thought. Nothing I hate more than running a LCD outside of its Native Res. It starts getting Yukky fast. Example: I have a 32" LCD that is native 720P but says capable of displaying 1080P over HDMI. Yea, keyword, Capable. Its nasty. I run everything in native 1366x768.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG;14887855*
> I remember when I first got a 360, I had a 1366x768 screen, then when I got my 1080p TV, the difference in quality was staggering....


There are a lot of things that make a quality monitor, a quality monitor.


----------



## Rowey




----------



## Worple

They make a tv with a bigger screen than 8" ??? WOW I WANT ONE


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;14887925*
> But if they both had the same pixel density, one was displaying at 720p and the other 1080p but the same 720p image/video, even if the 1080p display is upscaling the content, they're both displaying at the same size image, thus the same image quality.


This would leave you at the mercy of the scaler. Ive never seen what I would deem acceptable scaling. For me its native or nothing.


----------



## RHYS4190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318;14887936*
> That's what I always thought. Nothing I hate more than running a LCD outside of its Native Res. It starts getting Yukky fast. Example: I have a 32" LCD that is native 720P but says capable of displaying 1080P over HDMI. Yea, keyword, Capable. Its nasty. I run everything in native 1366x768.


This is the monitor im looking at and it resolution what do you guy's think. http://www.jbhifi.com.au/tv-lcd-led-plasma/sony/bravia-40-inch-full-hd-led-lcd-tv-sku-67390/


----------



## erkeljackson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318;14887979*
> This would leave you at the mercy of the scaler. Ive never seen what I would deem acceptable scaling. For me its native or nothing.


Oh yeah boiii, I can only agree with that. I have three 24" monitors, one of them runs at 1920x1200 not 1080 so when I scale it down for super-wide gaming my left eye always says LOLNO!


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RHYS4190;14888011*
> This is the monitor im looking at and it resolution what do you guy's think. http://www.jbhifi.com.au/tv-lcd-led-plasma/sony/bravia-40-inch-full-hd-led-lcd-tv-sku-67390/


I like it. And 360 would look great on it in 1080P. This makes my Bravia look so old now


----------



## theelviscerator

I would think the best monitor would be a 32 at native 720P, with tiny dotpitch size and decent responce times...sub 8ms......main thing is native 720p res on whatever screen.


----------

